# Shipping roaches



## aambumann (Sep 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how to find out which states it is legal to ship Dubias and Madagascar hissing roaches to? I take it Florida does not allow it.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 1, 2012)

Everywhere (continental US) but FL and TN can get roaches.


----------



## aambumann (Sep 1, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> Everywhere (continental US) but FL and TN can get roaches.


Thank You


----------

